

Show HN: Larry – text for free personalized legal help tailored to your startup - raad
https://lawtrades.com/larry

======
raad
larry is a free service that answers your legal questions, finds contracts,
gives business reminders, and more through SMS.

As law school grads we realized that legal has always been costly,
inaccessible, and non-transparent. So we decided to create an “invisible app”
to make it dead simple to get what you need from the law, so you can focus on
more important things.

The way it works is you just send us a text message (trademark search, NDA,
dissolve company, convert LLC to C corp etc.) and we’ll answer your questions
and get you what you need. If you need to purchase a legal service, we’ll let
you know the exact fee so you can confirm it before being charged. No surprise
fees and always the best deal with pre-vetted lawyers.

As a bonus, larry also learns about your business and gives you proactive
legal advice about things like keeping your LLC or C Corp in compliance, tax
filing deadlines and more.

Would love to hear your thoughts!

